# Prüfen der Kommunikation per Modbus RTU



## meinerseins (15 November 2018)

Hallo Freunde,

ich versuche gerade verzweifelt die Kommunikation per Modbus RTU an einem CM1241 (RS485) zu überprüfen, da ich leider das "Gegenüber" nicht vor Ort habe.
Probiert habe es es bereits mit "Modbus Poll" von der Seite www.modbustools.com mit einem älteren Laptop (WinXP) der noch einen seriellen Anschluß hat. Weiterhin dann mit einen Laptop (Win7) mit Seriell-zu-USB Adapter (Profilic) und "qmodmaster" aber die Daten wollen einfach nicht recht "fliessen".

Alle Versuche laufen immer in einen Timeout hinein.

Hab ich da was übersehen und wie macht ihr das so?

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (16 November 2018)

Guten Morgen Michael,
Dein Modbus Master sendet auf einer RS485 Schnittstelle und dein Empfänger hört auf einer RS232 zu. 
Ich würde hier mal einen Pegelwandler zwischen schalten und dann noch einmal versuchen. 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Mobi (16 November 2018)

Deswegen nutze ich einen RS485-USB-Adapter seit Jahren. Funktioniert prima.


----------



## meinerseins (16 November 2018)

Hallo ihr beiden,

natürlich war es die Inkompabilität der Schnittstellen, mit einem Umsetzer (Digitus ....) lief das dann sofort.
Danke an euch.

Eine Frage noch, welche Tools setzt ihr für derlei Abfragen ein?

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## Mobi (17 November 2018)

Morgen,

Ich hab mir selber einen Modbus Client und Server geschrieben um Kommunikationen zu testen. Somit kann ich Hardware simulieren, die nicht vor Ort ist oder einen Bug hat. Hatte ich zum Beispiel bei einem Epson Roboter. Dort wurde die Transaction ID nicht zurückgeliefert.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 November 2018)

Schön das es jetzt klappt [emoji847] ist bei mir schon was länger her das ich mich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe. Aber hatte da zwei drei Tools aus dem Netz und habe das damit getestet. Aber welche das genau waren kann ich nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 November 2018)

Warum will mann das vorher Prüfen?
Ich kann mir nur Vorstellen um sich vertraut zu machen mit die Bausteine. Für spätere Störauseertung z.b. . Wenn die reale Schnittstelle da ist mussmann wieder von vorne Anfangen.


----------



## Captain Future (18 November 2018)

Ich mache auch alles mit Modbus Poll.... ist wirklich zum testen eine gute Sofware.


----------



## meinerseins (19 November 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Warum will mann das vorher Prüfen?
> Ich kann mir nur Vorstellen um sich vertraut zu machen mit die Bausteine. Für spätere Störauseertung z.b. . Wenn die reale Schnittstelle da ist mussmann wieder von vorne Anfangen.



Im einfachsten Fall habe ich die Schnittstelle gegenüber nie vor mir. Ich erstelle die Programmierung, prüfe diese und stelle eine Art Zuordnungstabelle zur Verfügung. Was "die anderen" dann damit machen weiß ich nicht. Ich kann mir jedenfalls sicher sein das die Schnittstelle fünktioniert.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------

